# Dubai or Abu Dubai?



## gardengirl00 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello, New to this site and have been reading for hours. I however, can't find any information on the pro's and con's of moving a family to Dubai vs Abu Dubai. 

I do understand that Dubai is faster passed than Abu Dubai and that is about it on the subject of one vs the other. There truly is not a lot of information on this subject and I've searched google until my fingers are ready to fall off from typing so much.

We are a family of four with two children, one teen girl and another pre-teen. We have a choice to live in Dubai or Abu Dubai, my husband will be working out of country so there is no local commute. Our housing package is very generous so cost isn't that big of a factor.

What is paramount is their safety! I need a safe place for my teen girls, I've read some horror stories (on this forum-mainly) about child abuse/kidnapping concerning girls. Honestly, this type of situation never crossed my mind. Is it truly unsafe for children/teens? I do understand about general safety concerns and common sense rules. I just can't seem to get past kidnapping and abuse worries. This alone has me re-thinking my choice to move to the UAE

My husband is set on Dubai but I feel like Abu Dubai could be a better fit. I like and enjoy a slower pace. I would love a villa with a bit of a court yard as I'm an avid gardener by hobby and trade. (looking forward to growing plants in UAE) It's also important to be close to where they will go to school as well as choice of schools. 
The other very important item is for both kids is to continue their riding so the the need to be close to a reputable equestrian facility. Both girls ride and we've long ago passed it being a hobby for them. As a matter of fact, the first question they asked is about riding and the second was if they can bring their saddles on the plane. 

Any information would be fantastic and very much appreciated. We would be relocating this July.

Thank you so much!
Kristi


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Kristi,

I have been living for a month in Abu Dhabi and in the meantime I went to Dubai. You are right Abu Dhabi is not that fast paced like Dubai. Although you can live in a fantastic place in Dubai's today rental market compared to Abu Dhabi. a

Abu Dhabi is way expensive. My package can get a decent two bedrooms apt in Abu Dhabi, but in Dubai it can get a really nice place close to the beach

There are nice Villas in Abu Dhabi but they are far from downtown area. I visited some villas because I felt like renting one but I changed my mind after awhile since I don't have kids I really don't need a huge house. You will need a car for sure. 

In terms of safety I did not notice any problem with Dubai or Abu Dhabi so far. I don't know. I think your children will be better off in Dubai honestly. They are going to have more options and if you want to live away from downtown there are nice neighbourhoods if you wish. There are villas in Dubai too.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think it all comes to personal choice, your current lifestyle and your expectations of the UAE. Dubai and Abu Dhabi offer very different lifestyle. I could give you my opinion but ultimately, I would be biased as this would be nothing more than my personal preference, which could be quite different to yours.

I would say that you should visit both places and spend some time there, which would help to put everything in perspective and help you with your decision. Additionally, invest in a copy of Dubai Explorer and Abu Dhabi Explorer as it would also give you a feel for both places. Time Out Dubai and Time Out Abu Dhabi will give you an idea of things to do in both emirates, which would also influence and help with the decision making process.

The UAE is one of the safest places around and to be honest, your girls have a much much higher chance of getting abducted in the US. The laws are so heavy-handed here that no educated person would even entertain the idea of breaking any law, let alone kidnap your kids. That said, you should still exercise caution and instill an awareness of their own safety in your girls. I haven't heard any stories of girls getting kidnapped. The UAE has been subject to a lot of negative press in the past, so I would take everything with a pinch of salt - a lot of things you read in the paper are utter nonsense!

I can't advise about riding schools but whether you are in Dubai or Abu Dhabi, you will have to get in the car and drive at least 20 - 30 minutes to get to a riding school.
What about yourself? What do you like to do? You need to make sure that wherever you are based, there are things to keep you occupied, particularly if you will not be working. It can get quite lonely and depressing if you are home alone, with nothing to do whilst your husband is away and your girls are at school.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Like Maz25 said, it would be ideal to spend some time in both places, but this is something most of us cannot do. If you can spend some time meaning weeks in one place and the other to get a feel of it a...that will help you to decide.

I feel that you like calm places like living on the country side or suburbs...if this is the case you can live in either place honestly. The only difference would be what is important to your children then I think Dubai beats Abu Dhabi by far.

Check Dubai Property – Sell Buy Rent Properties in UAE Dubai Real Estate & Homes you can search for villas in Abu Dhabi and have an idea of neighbourhoods.

and again you will need a car to get a feeling of both places..getting taxis wont help..did not help me... I took cabs for 3 weeks and I got a feeling only when I started driving around.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Places in Abu Dhabi which house villas are usually very remote and far from the city and almost always in neighbour hoods with all locals. 

Go back to places like Mirdiff and Muhaisnah in Dubai for a laid back out of city feel and now both those areas have nice shopping centers aswell. 

Personal I would stay away from Abu Dhabi. I totaly find that city dead and without no soul at all. Dubai is dying and has sold its soul to the devil but there is still some life left.

As for safety the worse place in the UAE is much safer than the safest town in the US hands down, so thats not an issue.


----------



## gardengirl00 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all of the input, it's very much appreciated. To answer a few questions, I'm not sure what I will do with myself once I get there. I won't be able to work in my current field but that is okay. I'm pretty resourceful so I'll figure something out. 
I will only have one week to tour the area and because of the kids I won't be able to stay longer.


----------



## j2182 (Dec 9, 2010)

sure dubai... 

don't believe them... here is really very safe country


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Crime here is negligible compared to the US; however it does exist, and what complicates things is seemingly different standards for people based on "who they are". Also they are very strict on drugs, as such people with poppy seeds on their clothes (from eating a poppy bread at some airport) were jailed....

As for DXB vs AUH, I have been a lifelong AUH resident (28 yrs!), however I am moving to DXB simply because of the wide rent differentials and also because Dubai traffic is smoother flowing than AUH traffic. The rent differences mean you can get a fabulous 4/5 bd villa in Dubai for the price you would get a normal 3 bedroom in Abu Dhabi in a congested area and a horrible view.
Or for that matter you would get a spacious 2/3 bd penthouse for the price it takes for a normal 1/2 bedroom apt in a normal area in AUH.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubai, you'll get a lot more for your money with regards to a place to live, there are far more activities to do for the girls. More restaurants and attractions you can visit as a family. Also the traffic in AD is nightmare, if it's not gridlock for 3-4 hour spells the driving is psychotic, in Dubai the standard is bad but AD is a lot worse.

The UAE as a whole is probably one of the safest place in the world for girls too.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Safety:

1 - Singapore
2 - Hong Kong (well parts of it)
3 - Dubai
.
.
.
100+ - Any large city in the USA


----------



## aasim859 (Dec 10, 2010)

cobragb said:


> Safety:
> 
> 1 - Singapore
> 2 - Hong Kong (well parts of it)
> ...


completely true.. Dubai is safer than many major cities in the world...


----------



## Ask One (Dec 14, 2010)

We've always felt that Dubai is very safe for our kids however as we haven't lived in Abu Dhabi it's hard to compare. We feel comfortable letting out oldest out to play and walk to the shops and hang out in the malls with his friends - which we may not have been so keen to do in the UK.


----------

